# Tabak toyok nunchucks



## Bruce Lee 1127 (Sep 19, 2018)

Arnis, escrima, kali. Which one teaches tabay toyok/nunchucks?


----------



## KPM (Sep 22, 2018)

Those are rather general terms that are often used interchangeably.  Bruce Lee is  said to have picked them up from Dan Inosanto, who likely would have learned it as part of his Kali from Johnny Lacosta.


----------

